# New Life SPECTRUM Fish Formula



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

I just bought a 2270g(80.3 OZ)(1 Bucket) of this stuff & none of my Africans like them, 

-instead of eating them, @ first they take one or two & than they spit them out as quickly as they took them!(Weird!)

HELP!

I Bought this bucket from J&L Aquatics this past week-$69.99 & as always I know I throw away the receipt! as I cant find it anywhere!; I thought it was this brand of sinking pellets When I bought half of a bucket from this person on Vancouver Craigslist which told me that he had bought a bucket which I thought it was this stuff! Wrong!! lol; Can anyone please HELP me!! I need advise, so please feel free to respond & point me to the right direction of which kinda food can I buy by the bucket for my African Cichlids so they don't refuse? I myself have never seen this reaction from any fish; instead of them eating, I creat more garbage for myself to Vaccum.

Thank You in advance for those who try to HELP me


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Starve your fish for 3 days and then reintroduce the NLS pellets. I feed NLS to my community fish regularly and find it to be a well respected and premium pellet in the hobby.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I would let them get hungry and try again. Don't feed so much at a time. Are the pellets you used to feed softer by any chance? It could be mouth-feel/texture differences between the two foods.

Anthony


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

You can always soak them a bit prior to feeding

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

I think when I first introduced NLS pellets to my africans, they didn't like them. I did the same thing, I starved them for a couple days and then gave it. They ate it up...now they love the stuff. it's a good food! Were you the guy in that thread who bought the fuelleborni from rogers?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Tequilla said:


> I just bought a 2270g(80.3 OZ)(1 Bucket) of this stuff & none of my Africans like them,
> 
> -instead of eating them, @ first they take one or two & than they spit them out as quickly as they took them!(Weird!)
> 
> ...


Cichlids are quite easy. Just don't feed them for a few days. They will eat anything you put in the tank afterward.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you,

I'll try that than.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*********HELP!*********

Can anyone tell me beside this brand what other choice of Sinking pellets(Small) I have please?

Since I've bought this Bucket-$69.99 each & everytime my African Cichlids refuse to eat these pellets; My South American Cichlids however love them!

& yes I've already try not feeding them for four days than I drop some & some more, they take it inside their mouth & as fast spit the pellet out!(Weird behavior & I've never seen this over the 10 years owning fresh water fish).,

Anyhow if someone can point me to the right direction, would be awesome & remember the sinking pellets they love,
The guy that sold them to me he said that he had bought a bucket; Does Rogers carry different kinds African Cichlids sinking pellets Buckets?!! Does anyone know?

Thank you all again for trying to HELP

Marry Christmas


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Cichlid gold is another quality brand, have you tried starving the africans before trying to change them to NLS? My Geophagus wouldnt switch from NLS from Cichlid Gold for awhile.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

4 days is not that long. When I had deadlines to meet, I could forget feeding my fish for 3 days. Try push for a week or 10 days. :lol: it almost took an entire cruise to have my younger daughter, when you was about 5 years old, to try anything other than hot dogs 

I used the NLS with the cichild and SW angel (the name stuck in my head somewhere ), no problem getting the cichlid and SW fish taking them. When I switch from Cichlid Gold to the bucket because of cost, I put both Cichild Gold and NLS in at the same time. The bunch of little pigs would not care what they are.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hikari has a few products you may wanna look into for your cichlids.I wouldnt quite give up yet on the NLS food you purchased.They are a reputable brand with great ingredients and results can be seen in shorter time frames compared to others.I know garlic is introduced in some of the NLS food,supossably this makes fish wanna eat more and improve the immune system,even the fussiest of them all. Try mixing some other foods with this stuff when you feed and see if they bite.Question(s) for you, have you checked your water perimeters to see if they are stable? Temperature ok? Have you checked for the expiry date on the food? Not trying to insult you with my questions,but sometimes these little things are overlooked and cause the headaches.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If you believe your fish are finicky eaters, you may try to entice them by having some of the NLS soaked in garlic additives.
Kent Marine Garlic Xtreme Additive - 1 oz.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you went back into J&L or any fish store with a description of the product you liked and the name of the one that you bought that your fish didn't like, they can suggest something else. A Hikari product might work for your fish.

After you've found something your fish seem to like better, you could probably sell the bucket in the classifieds section as it seems very popular.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

Marry Christmas


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried the NLS large fish formula and my cichlids didn't like it. Then I bought the Cichlid formula (small pellets)and they just devour it. The Cichlid formula has a tropheus on the front.


----------

